# Why don't you post?



## King Silk (Feb 25, 2009)

It amazes me that so many peeps read the posts on this Forum, but they do not it seems, have an opinion about them? 
*You DO have one? Well, why don't you post it Sport?
*

Look at how interesting the interchanges are, in 'The Wai or not to Wai' post.
THAT is what Forums are all about....Agreed?

So come on now.....*get involved*. We value your ideas and opinions.


----------



## King Silk (Feb 25, 2009)

Why??????????


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2009)

King Silk said:


> Why??????????


We've never met...


----------



## witfalait (Apr 5, 2009)

King Silk said:


> It amazes me that so many peeps read the posts on this Forum, but they do not it seems, have an opinion about them?
> *You DO have one? Well, why don't you post it Sport?
> *
> 
> ...


Why?

1. Time, old son. Time. And priorities. Only occasionally do I check the forums. I only joined this one recently (& still the only one I have joined, ever) because contributions seem a bit more intelligent & dignified. One forum I could name, but won't, is simply awful at times. And I don't like analytical and put-down comments on Thai ladies, bless their lovely hearts.

2. I am mostly happy to hear the opinions of others in my idle moments. I already know my own opinions. Age has taught me that most people don't really want others' opinions or advice. They just want you to finish the sentence so they have the opportunity to give voice to their own cockeyed thoughts. 

Once in while I may post, but probably not often. Please carry on without me chaps, you seem a good bunch. Just forgive this little black duck if I rarely contribute. I know you will survive without my own cockeyed thoughts.

(That said, I may make an exception for our friend from Ottawa wanting to learn Thai. I'd hate him to repeat all the mistakes I made as I struggled with Thai over the years.)


----------



## KhwaamLap (Feb 29, 2008)

*Thamai, Thamai, thamai (as Nicole once said)*



witfalait said:


> Why?
> 
> 1. Time, old son. Time. And priorities. Only occasionally do I check the forums. I only joined this one recently (& still the only one I have joined, ever) because contributions seem a bit more intelligent & dignified. One forum I could name, but won't, is simply awful at times. And I don't like analytical and put-down comments on Thai ladies, bless their lovely hearts.
> 
> ...


Witfalait, if people just lurk and don't post then the forum fails and closes. Posts are needed to keep the interest of posters (and lurkers alike). I remember TV when it had very few members (about 5 years ago) - it was intelligent then too, but with success comes costs (and the need for advertising and protectionist rules) and idiots join because 'everyone else has' - a lot of the old posters there have become lukers, or like me, infrequent visitors. Its a shame and I hope we can find a middle way here.


----------



## King Silk (Feb 25, 2009)

Witfalait! My dear fellow. You are just the kinda Guy we need. So DO post a question. GO ON!
I'm holding my breath!!!!!! Quickly!!!!!!!!


----------



## King Silk (Feb 25, 2009)

King Silk said:


> Witfalait! My dear fellow. You are just the kinda Guy we need. So DO post a question. GO ON!
> I'm holding my breath!!!!!! Quickly!!!!!!!!


Sorry Face gone Blue.........can't hold it any longer.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2009)

It's down to numbers, unfortunately! The forum has to reach that point where it generates its own momentum, and even a big membership when split into so many small sections doesn't easily achieve that. 

One of the problems here is that despite the 'Lounge', most posters just head for their country of interest. A couple of times I've glanced elsewhere and I hadn't a clue who some of the people were, despite them being long-time, prolific contributors.

A drawback of this system, imho.

Reckon the admins could do worse than send out a newsletter, weekly, with 'latest threads of interest' on a country by country basis, to all those who have registered at some point. TV/TD do that, for example.


----------



## witfalait (Apr 5, 2009)

Sorry King old son, that's the sort of thing that unreliable people do. Nick off for a while without saying anything. A thousand pardons effendi. But I will probably do it again too. Know a good analyst?


----------

